# Start of a new season!!!!!!!



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

Well i thought since the ice isnt cooperating right now....i thought id get fellow fisherman pumped for the season......if you got photos, post those badboys!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Loving the eye's...

[siteimg]5620[/siteimg]

Scott with a new state record

[siteimg]5619[/siteimg]


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Nice pics fellas! Those are some dandy northerns ya got there!


----------

